
Are we risking a planetary AI explosion? - yters
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/05/are-we-risking-a-planetary-ai-intelligence-explosion/
======
johnnyb_61820
I'm curious why it is assumed by so many that it is certain that a
sufficiently intelligent machine could produce even better machines. This is
certainly at least not demonstrated, and all evidence I've seen for it is
extremely weak.

